# Using Flatwounds for Slide???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm thinking of using my MIJ EPI Riviera for slide. It has flat wound 11s on it right now (wound G). Not much fret left. Any opinion on how it may sound compared to round wounds? Thanks.


----------



## Cactus (Sep 1, 2011)

I've just done this recently - had an old tele with some really worn down frets and decided to set it up for slide. I've been using D'Addario Chromes on all of my guitars for a few years and absolutely love the tone and feel. Decided to try it out for slide and I'm quite happy.

Tone wise, the sound is warmer and less bright than round wounds. Kind of a nice balance with a tele which is already "brightish" and mine has a maple neck. The flat wounds aren't as "snappy", but if you are missing some of the treble bite I find tonal adjustments on the amp help. It may sound "strange" (tonally/soundwise) at first but your ear will adjust. It is just another sound along the tonal spectrum and I think it is a pretty good one. 

Did you go ahead with your setup? How do you like the flat wounds for slide? 

Regards.


----------



## cracka (Apr 28, 2011)

I recently did this with my Strat, Put the chrome flatwound 11's on too and I like it with a thick walled glass slide. Raised up the action quite a bit. Although I'm still new to playing slide I found a super sweet tone with my twin reverb with the treble on 2.5. Definitely liking how warm it sounds with everything I'm using.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

daddario chrome flatwounds are on my lap steel right now. 
nice. maybe perfect.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

On electrics, I prefer D'Addario Chromes flatwounds for slide too. I always have them on the lapsteel, and often on one of my electrics. Way less string buzz behind the slide (mute behind the slide anyway), way smoother glissandos, *fatter/rounder/warmer *tone (sorry for the descriptive words, it's late and I can't think, just my perception). I generally use a slightly heavier gauge too, for the additional tension against the slide, and maybe better tone (again, my perception).

On acoustic try D'Addario Flattops for all the same reasons.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

